# Which GKZ ?...



## Maximus (May 10, 2020)

Hi Guys I recently purchased a GKJ ...PPMG+ From Pro shot and I must say I absolutely love it!....really suits my choice of style (TTF) and my shooting has improved a lot so ALL good.
It came banded nicely with Theraband Gold with a taper I think of 30-20 mm coupled with a decent small lightweight pouch.
The point is I see everyone switching to GKZ bands over here....(even Gamekeeper John) and I wish to try GKZ myself ...and make my own bands again.
I've been un able to find out what he recommends/uses 
..I don't do Facebook and wondered what you guys would recommend???...I shoot 9.5 steel for both Target and Hunting although I've not hunted for a while I'm 200Ib + and don't mind a decent draw....my active Band length is 14cm
Any tips or advice much appreciated!
After all...I gave this advice to my Boys many years ago.
.."A clever Man learns from his Mistakes....But a Wise Man learns from other people's"
Thanks Maximus


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Maximus said:


> Hi Guys I recently purchased a GKJ ...PPMG+ From Pro shot and I must say I absolutely love it!....really suits my choice of style (TTF) and my shooting has improved a lot so ALL good.
> It came banded nicely with Theraband Gold with a taper I think of 30-20 mm coupled with a decent small lightweight pouch.
> The point is I see everyone switching to GKZ bands over here....(even Gamekeeper John) and I wish to try GKZ myself ...and make my own bands again.
> I've been un able to find out what he recommends/uses
> ...


lbojoe is the one to speak to about all things elastic.


----------



## AlDermietzel (Apr 26, 2019)

I'd say the 0.72 green is the most popular for 9.5mm steel with a 25-20mm taper, should give some nice speed, it's a popular set up for hunting. The 0.76 black with 22-16 would also work well with 9.5mm steel

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I think I'd stay with something pretty thin so you can make a wide enough band to cover those big fork tips. I believe Thai I would drop down to .55 and do the same cut as the TBG. Only a half inch longer. 
I'm m just guessing, but a thick and slender band isn't gonna look right on that big frame. Just my $.02 
Best of luck my friend.


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

:yeahthat: Double that.

I use thin ones and cut a decent with. My eyes just can't bear a 12mm width at the forktips. It also gives more room to cut and easier to tie. Also cuts tend to be cleaner since the thickness is not that much of a deal.

At the end of the day it is just preference


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

I don't do tapers, but I'm in line with the above advice. 3/4" straight .60 should send them pretty good.


----------



## Maximus (May 10, 2020)

Cheers for the comment Chaps ....,I'll let you know it goes


----------



## 2020Slingshotaddict (May 29, 2020)

I got some free 0.58 green gzk my last order. I'm new to all this so I asked him what taper for 10mm steel. He said 22-14 and that's what I did lol. I'm not hunting so I find this a great target setup.


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

is the .72 green and the .76 black gzk an easier pull than .75 3rd gen precise and is the power comparable thankyou


----------

